# Pomp and sheephead.



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Went to oakaloosa island fri evening.Water was dirty and rough, managed these two and one short pomp.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Top fish is a Pomp, bottom fish is a Whiting.


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you, wrong pic.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

NIce catch.


----------

